# How much to install a pool cover?



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

I recently got a bid request in order and install a pool cover for a 20x40 pool. The pool cover is $570 for I just bid $1200.

A week later the regional thru safeguard ask if I can install the pool cover for $150 if they ship it to my house. I tell them no and they ask how much will I install it for because it really needs to be done now. 

What do you guys think for a fair price?


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

For in ground pools Safeguard will pay actual cost of safety cover and then will pay $200.00 labor less discount. Good luch getting more from them.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Your asking what is a fair price but you already sent in a $1200 bid. What am I missing? Charge what you are worth.Do you really think you can install a cover supplied by Safeguard and not be held liable when it tears or blows away in 6 months for $150 minus their discount?


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

My buddy gets $600 per pool and they supply the cover. He is in the South and does nothing but foreclosure pool covers-- 6 a week. Your rate appears ok.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

For a 20x40 i charge 1200.and it falls in-line with most cost estimators.

Includes chlorine shock and cutting the metal steps to get in and out of the pool,if they wont come out after the bolts holding them in are taking out,

20x42 the price goes to 1600.00.we don't board and wire anymore unless its a must.


----------



## Buster9121 (Aug 10, 2012)

Wow $150 lmao tell them you will do it get the tarp then tell them sorry i want an additional $600 if they say no oh well you got a fee pool cover if they say you wont get any more work tell them you dont care because you cant wotk for those prices 


my god this industry is going to ****


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

Haha I got this email from them after they received my quote:


"Hello Freddie,

I just tried calling you, but got no answer and your voicemail is full.
I am contacting you concerning this property 3333 1st street, Glendale, ca
Our client has issued a work order to install a pool cover, but we need the dimensions first. In the photos it looks about 20x10
Also, ******* can ship you the pool cover free of charge, so all we would need your company to do is install it at the property.
Our client has given us a $150.00 Flat fee to install the pool cover.
We received an email proposal for $575.00, but this exceeds the industry standard and cannot be approved at this time.

Please reply back with the dimensions of the pool and confirmation that you will complete this for the $150.00 Flat fee.
Thank you!

*** ******
Manager-Recruiting Dept"


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Depends on what it takes to install the $150 might be so bad.




The reason so many of these guys are shipping materials now is that they realize companies were adding mark up to the products and materials being used. 
The greedy so and sos that they are decided they should have that profit for them and have started shipping materials to the "contractors'', I mean employees.........


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Depends on what it takes to install the $150 might be so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't $150 is worth it at all. The pool covers are quite heavy and with a 20x40 one especially plus you have to drill about 20 anchor points into the concrete around the pool so it most likely won't be a solo job, and since the pool cover is so large it's not like you can just put it in your pick up truck and wait til you get aroun to doing the job, you'll have to make a special trip to the pool cover job site. 


Parts markup is part of being a contractor. Pretty soon they are going to want to supply the locks and pay us $4 for rekeys


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

Got another reply:


"Hello Freddie,

Thank you for the dimensions, I appreciate it.
However, there are several vendors that complete pool cover installations all the time for $150.00
It will take 2 men, 1 hour and your saying you need $575.00? No client is going to buy that.

***** Inc. needs you to complete it for the $150.00
We are going to send the pool cover to you today. Please confirm that you will complete for the $150.00 Flat fee by replying with email confirmation.
Thank you!"


Go ahead and send it to me.... I'm not doing it


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Send them a one word email.



REASSIGN.


----------



## BigP (Dec 27, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Send them a one word email.
> 
> 
> 
> REASSIGN.


Their reply would probably be something like this,

"Hello Freddie,

Thank you for the reassign request, I appreciate it.
However, there are several vendors that request pool cover installations all the time be reassigned.
It will take 2 men, 1 hour and your saying you need $575.00? No client is going to buy that.

***** Inc. needs you to complete it for the $150.00
We are going to send the pool cover to you today. Please confirm that you will complete for the $150.00 Flat fee by replying with email confirmation.
Thank you!"

:bangin:


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

They just left me a voicemail that if I don't do the order they will reassign all future work, so I responded in a email:


"I cannot complete this job for $150

I have been doing favors for your company for 5 years now and I really don't appreciate you stating that if I don't do this job I will not receive future work. I am a contractor not a employee and therefore I should supply my own materials to complete jobs, I cannot warrantee any materials that I do not pay for and provide myself. Anything that is provided by a outside company will come with a higher install charge as I cannot vouch for the quality of the product. Whether the install requires 2 people a hour or two does not cover my travel expenses and paying another man for traveling with me to the property. The install price must cover all the expenses from leaving my shop to retuning to my shop and material needed and used to complete the installation. When I am no longer in charge of my prices I must charge then I am no longer a contractor and have become a employee.

Thank you for your understanding "


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

Freddie said:


> They just left me a voicemail that if I don't do the order they will reassign all future work, so I responded in a email:
> 
> 
> "I cannot complete this job for $150
> ...



A voice mail like that is a threat , but not a threat as its not in writing 

Do a POC/ Your Last Voice mail ( include WO # etc ) E Mail Outlining your concerns IE its your tarp it may very well be a POS saran wrap cover not capable of supporting a Squirrell let alone a baby rhino as is laid out in HUD Guidelines No Warranty Expressed or implied ( etc etc ) 

OOPS i got pissed of when i read this , and have replied the like , Could be why im not on as many " preferred vendor " lists :icon_rolleyes:

the doing favors part really gets my jaw set because we all do favors for those idiots


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Freddie said:


> They just left me a voicemail that if I don't do the order they will reassign all future work, so I responded in a email:
> 
> 
> "I cannot complete this job for $150
> ...



That is a great response.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Freddie said:


> They just left me a voicemail that if I don't do the order they will reassign all future work, so I responded in a email:
> 
> 
> "I cannot complete this job for $150
> ...


Love the response. You must let us know how this plays out.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

I would also like to know which regional this is? :thumbsup:


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Nice Response but I would go a tad farther. "Our business installs 100's of these per year at **** price and we obviously know the estimating software pricing". 

Attached is the pricing from our estimating software for Iowa...We are low cost so your price per s.f. is probably higher. Also be sure to add in $28.65/hr per man for the drivetime to and from job AND we always add in breaktime and lunch time.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

It was a very good response Freddie.If they have other vendors doing $150 cover installs, why are they wasting their time with you? I have seen pool covers vary from the hi end to the blue tarp specials from Home Depot. I have also seen the National make you warranty the tarp when it tears 6 months later. If I have to choose to finish a $3800 trashout for a local client, or pull off and go make $10 for a National under the cloud of "Future Work", well...that's a no brainer.


----------

